# Swap: 2 Almost New Bikes for One , Road Bike + Hybrid



## gb155 (11 Aug 2009)

I know this is a long shot but what they hey:

Scott Sub Cllassic 30 Hybrid XL and Fuji Newest 3.0 58cm Road Bike, Both As New 

Both These bikes are like new, Both have done only around 150 miles miles, The Fuji is a little more than a week old while the Scott is 4 weeks old, Both purchased from Evans Deansgate Manchester and I have receipts for both bikes.

The Scott Sub Classic cost £430

(http://www.kudubikes.co.uk/cgi-bin/trolleyed_public.cgi?action=showprod_SCOTTSUB30CLASSIC)


and

Fuji Newest 3.0 cost £480 so I am offering 2 bikes worth well over £900 here,

(http://www.evanscycles.com/products/fuji/newest-30-2009-road-bike-ec018090)

What do I want for them ? Well I want a special "stand out" road bike, I was going to use the Scott as a spare but since getting into road bikes in a BIG way I have decided to offer both for a swap for just one "special" road bike, I dont want carbon or anything of the like, However a good groupset such as a 105 or campagnolo would be appreciated, I dont have a model of bike in mind so feel free to offer away but it must be worth 2 as new bikes and MUST be no smaller than 58CM.

Extras above and beyond the 2 bikes above include, Wireless Cycle computer with heart rate, gel seat cover, full SKS mud guards, silver bar ends, spare inner tubes, Pretty much everything you will need. With all the extras here the value is pushing £1000

Any questions ? Just ask.


----------

